# Golf Repair Clinic



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

There's a golf store in town thats holding a "Repair Your Own Club" clinic. All you need to bring is your old broken clubs and $50 to cover materials expense. Than you get to sit in and leanr all about fixing your club. Then after the demonstration you actually get to fix your club. I don't have the time to go to this but it sounds pretty cool. Anyone ever been to one of these types of Clinic's?


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello, MarczO, I haven't been in a golf repair clinic like the one you are 
sharing here.

I would love to try that, gives me a sense of fulfillment to be able to
fix my own equipment, sounds great to me  

Thanks for the sharing...


----------

